# Windows 8 PC can't connect to wireless network?



## lotoazul (Jan 7, 2013)

i just bought a new windows 8 PC in the united states last week and so far it has connected fine to every network i've wanted to connect to (hotels, airports, etc). now that i've come back home (in europe), i can't connect to my dorm's wireless network.

i'm pretty sure it's not the password being wrong or having changed, as i have typed the password several times to make sure it was correct and moreover, my phone connected automatically without a problem with the same password. the network has a couple of bars of connectivity, which is what i usually connected with in my old PC (it ran on windows 7) and it never had a problem that couldn't be solved with the troubleshooter. i tried running the troubleshooter this time but it simply tells me the problem is that i'm not connected to a wireless network (which is completely unhelpful as that's the very thing i'm trying to do). the only thing windows 8 tells me when i try to connect is "could not connect to this network" so i'm not sure where the problem might be.

i can't actually manage/tinker with the router itself as i'm on a dorm. any help is appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.

Identify the desired network and also show ...

Open a (black) Command Prompt window:
Hold the *Windows logo* key and press *r*; in the Run box type *cmd* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Does your wireless network have any restrictions enabled? Such as hardware,ethernet or MAC address limitations? You will also need to know your wireless' name and password to connect up.


----------



## lotoazul (Jan 7, 2013)

@peterh40-- yes, i do know the network name and password, i could connect just fine with my phone, just not on my computer. i'm also not aware of any restrictions on the network, like i said it's not a network i set up, it was already in place when i moved into this dorm. i never had any problems on my old computer though.

@TerryNet-- i've attached the screenshot. the network i'm trying to connect to is H21wlan. the results from the ipconfig command were the following:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Carla>IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


like i said before, i don't think it's a problem with the network adapter because i've been able to connect to every other network i've tried (i'm currently using sharing my phone's connection through a hotspot). it's just this one that's giving me problems.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

It looks like it has connected to the Wireless network as it has picked up an IP address from the DHCP server on the router.
Try connecting to the wireless box via browser to http://192.168.1.1 and check the settings in particular for ADSI or WLAN settings for connection to internet to your ISP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> the network i'm trying to connect to is H21wlan


As Peter said you are connected, but not to H21wlan. That network's signal is too weak for a reliable connection. See if you can find a location with a stronger signal.


----------

